

Obsession.vim: Persistent, continuous sessions for vim - nickbarnwell
https://github.com/tpope/vim-obsession

======
thorel
I like the idea of automatically keeping session files up to date, but I think
this plugin could benefit from following the usual approach to session
management : store all session files in the same directory, provide an easy
way to see your session list, etc. See for example: <https://github.com/vim-
scripts/sessionman.vim>

